# BBT Chart... Am I out?



## jrowenj

This was my first cycle charting... I am beginning to think I am out this month...my post O temps seem to be low and declining... can someone check out my chart? Thanks!!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## girlinyork

It could be an implantation dip perhaps? Is your luteal phase usually short?


----------



## jrowenj

girlinyork said:


> It could be an implantation dip perhaps? Is your luteal phase usually short?

Since my mc my luteal phase has been about 10 days. I started b6 this cycle... So... Not sure


----------



## girlinyork

Hmm, unusual. All I can suggest is a positive mental attitude :hug: you're not out til the witch shows xx


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, hun


----------



## lomelly

Temping can be deceiving. The cycle I got pregnant I was sure I was out, I had a temp drop the day I should have got my period. It's too early in your LP to know if you're out yet or not.
She is right, it's not over till the witch shows!


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Temping can be deceiving. The cycle I got pregnant I was sure I was out, I had a temp drop the day I should have got my period. It's too early in your LP to know if you're out yet or not.
> She is right, it's not over till the witch shows!

Thank you and sorry for your loss. I've been feeling down in the dumps the past 2 days... Maybe its my hormones hehe... Baby dust


----------



## MrsKA

If it makes you feel better, I didn't even have a rise at all, I had what looked like an anovulatory cycle ! I didn't miscarry with that one until 9 weeks and it was a perfectly healthy pregnancy up until then so it's not a bad sign either.


----------



## confusedprego

The cycle I got pregnant I had a dip at 5DPO and it came back up. Don't let a couple temps get you down! If the witch was going to get me, my temps usually didn't drop until the day of or at earliest the day before she was expected, so hang in there!


----------



## jrowenj

So much, ladies!!!


----------



## lomelly

Chart is lookin' good!


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Chart is lookin' good!

Thanks! Cant wait to see tmorrows!


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Chart is lookin' good!

We both had our blighted ovums in october :nope:
Fx that we both get our miracle babies!! When are you testing??


----------



## Twinkie210

Do not go by your chart! My temps were way lower than they normally are and I just got my BFP at 10dpo (although I did have a temp spike today!)


----------



## jrowenj

Twinkie210 said:


> Do not go by your chart! My temps were way lower than they normally are and I just got my BFP at 10dpo (although I did have a temp spike today!)

Thanks!!!! Congratsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Had a temp spike but my bedroom was really hot last night so not sure whats happening...


----------



## jrowenj

Can't wait to check my temp tomorrow... FX!


----------



## lomelly

I'm 7 DPO right now.. Not even gonna bother to test till I get 18 days of high temps, if that even happens :( Sorry I'm a downer, I just don't want to get my hopes up. I hope it happens but who knows... I had my blighted ovum miscarriage thanksgiving weekend (Canadian Thanksgiving). FX'd for both of us!! She is right, you can't go by temps alone, but if your temps stay above the cover line and in that higher range for 18 days.. it's very very likely you're prego :)


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> I'm 7 DPO right now.. Not even gonna bother to test till I get 18 days of high temps, if that even happens :( Sorry I'm a downer, I just don't want to get my hopes up. I hope it happens but who knows... I had my blighted ovum miscarriage thanksgiving weekend (Canadian Thanksgiving). FX'd for both of us!! She is right, you can't go by temps alone, but if your temps stay above the cover line and in that higher range for 18 days.. it's very very likely you're prego :)

Trust me, I ompletely understand. I have my days of downer and some days positive.. Been on an emotional rollercoaster since october. I'm only 9dpo so not very far from you. We will get our babies soon : ) praying for you!


----------



## lindblum

good luck hope you get some good news soon ;) x


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> good luck hope you get some good news soon ;) x

I am so sorry for your recent loss :cry:

My temp went down today... so, i am feeling much less hopeful...

I know I am only 10DPO but i took an early hpt this morning and not even the faintest of lines... :cry:


----------



## lindblum

it's still way above the cover line, fingers crossed x


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> it's still way above the cover line, fingers crossed x

I have never charted before... 

I think AF is due Friday... so, If I am not pregnant, the temp should drop Friday? Also, been taking B6 to try and lengthen my LP...so, it may push AF to Sunday... so, i am a bit confused on the whole thing


----------



## lindblum

its hard to say, ive gotten my period before without a temp drop so you really can't tell based on that. how long is your normal LP? mine is a crazy 3-5 days.


----------



## jrowenj

I think mine is about 10 days. This is the first month trying the B6, so If I get AF I will see if it worked in lengthining it. Wow, 3-5 days?? That is very short... Are you taking meds to lengthen it?


----------



## lindblum

I'm not taking any meds. I just happen to ovulate early in my last cycle(when i got pg) on cycle day 14 instead on the usual cd ~26. If I ovulate late this cycle with a short LP then i think i will have to start taking some supplements.


----------



## jrowenj

I heard a lot of good things about the vitamin B6... I will let you know how it worked out for me


----------



## lindblum

just checking on you... yay for 11dpo :) chart still looks promising! x


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> just checking on you... yay for 11dpo :) chart still looks promising! x

Thanks! Bfn yesterdy at 10 dpo


----------



## lomelly

I got PG the first cycle I started taking 100mg vitamin B6.. your chart is still looking good. Have a look at mine and tell me what you think!


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> I got PG the first cycle I started taking 100mg vitamin B6.. your chart is still looking good. Have a look at mine and tell me what you think!

Yours is looking GREAT!!!!!! When do you test?!


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> just checking on you... yay for 11dpo :) chart still looks promising! x

Gl with ur opk comin soon!!!!


----------



## lindblum

stalking this thread... just checked ur chart and saw bfn... not over til af shows up xx :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> stalking this thread... just checked ur chart and saw bfn... not over til af shows up xx :dust:

I definitely feel like it's not gonna happen :wacko:
Should have had implantation by now at 12dpo


----------



## lindblum

are you getting af symptoms? or just don't want to get your hopes up? i would probably be feeling the same :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> are you getting af symptoms? or just don't want to get your hopes up? i would probably be feeling the same :hugs:

I have no AF symptoms and no pregnancy symptoms... kinda weird...and frustrating. Don't want to get my hopes up. I thought I should have BFP by 12 dpo... no?


----------



## korink26

I have to butt in and say you're chart is looking so good and don't be discouraged about no BFP yet----I BARELY had one at 13DPO. 12 DPO is still early----I think there's the rare and lucky ones that can get one already at like 8 DPO. FX'd for you!


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> I have to butt in and say you're chart is looking so good and don't be discouraged about no BFP yet----I BARELY had one at 13DPO. 12 DPO is still early----I think there's the rare and lucky ones that can get one already at like 8 DPO. FX'd for you!

Thank you for responding... I have been so up and down all day! I was so optimistic the last few days and so I took the hpt today with my hopes up and I guess it just hit me really hard


----------



## jrowenj

korink26 said:


> I have to butt in and say you're chart is looking so good and don't be discouraged about no BFP yet----I BARELY had one at 13DPO. 12 DPO is still early----I think there's the rare and lucky ones that can get one already at like 8 DPO. FX'd for you!

sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lomelly

It's not over till the witch shows! :hugs: I didn't get a positive HPT last time till like 14 DPO


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> It's not over till the witch shows! :hugs: I didn't get a positive HPT last time till like 14 DPO

Really?! Are u sure?? Maybe you ovulated later than you thought??? Ughhh i wanna be hopful. Your chart looks good. When is af due


----------



## lomelly

Nope, I was charting and had a CBFM to confirm.. I probably could have got it 13 DPO but I waited an extra day. My temp should drop tomorrow or sunday cause my LP is usually 11 days. I actually got a drop a few days before I tested and thought for sure I was out.. but my temps stayed higher and AF never showed. FX'd it's the same for you, I know it's hard to be hopeful. I'm not hoping too much, this is my first normal cycle since my MMC.

I really really wanna hold off on testing... I'm gonna try to wait till Jan 31st if AF hasn't showed by then.

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Nope, I was charting and had a CBFM to confirm.. I probably could have got it 13 DPO but I waited an extra day. My temp should drop tomorrow or sunday cause my LP is usually 11 days. I actually got a drop a few days before I tested and thought for sure I was out.. but my temps stayed higher and AF never showed. FX'd it's the same for you, I know it's hard to be hopeful. I'm not hoping too much, this is my first normal cycle since my MMC.
> 
> I really really wanna hold off on testing... I'm gonna try to wait till Jan 31st if AF hasn't showed by then.
> 
> :dust:

Thanks, hun. Good luck :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Well my temps are still up...so confused!


----------



## lindblum

your chart is very hopeful! when will you test next? gl x


----------



## jrowenj

lindblum said:


> your chart is very hopeful! when will you test next? gl x

Testedtoday. Bfn


----------



## lomelly

Sorry about your BFN :hugs: the bright side to this is that through temping you know you have a 14 day LP, which is great! Gives the eggie lots of time to implant :)


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Sorry about your BFN :hugs: the bright side to this is that through temping you know you have a 14 day LP, which is great! Gives the eggie lots of time to implant :)

Thanks. I charted this month for the first time so i could see if i ovulate, if i have good lp and if my progesterone is pumping. So, i am happy to see that things are good. I woke up about 4 times last night so i have no clue what my temp is today. I just guesstimated! Usually take temp at 6am but i woke up at 3am for 30 mins then woke up at 4.30am so i took my temp and it was 97.7. Woke up hour later took temp it was 97.3. Woke up again 2 and half hours later and temp was 98...so im unsure! Gonna wait for af tomorrow as scheduled!


----------



## lomelly

Ya that's probably a good idea.. FX'd! If my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I might give in and test but I really wanted to hold off. Let's hope your temp stays up :)


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Ya that's probably a good idea.. FX'd! If my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I might give in and test but I really wanted to hold off. Let's hope your temp stays up :)

Your tempslook great. What is your usual lp?


----------



## lomelly

Usually 11 days, sometimes 12 days. But I usually start spotting a bit the night before AF shows up, so I'm not sure if I'll get spotting tonight??


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Usually 11 days, sometimes 12 days. But I usually start spotting a bit the night before AF shows up, so I'm not sure if I'll get spotting tonight??

Sounds promising!!!!!!


----------



## lomelly

I really really want to go POAS :haha: guess we will both see tomorrow!!


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> I really really want to go POAS :haha: guess we will both see tomorrow!!

I want to too!! Keep me posted!!


----------



## lindblum

goodluck ladies :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh I caved and took a test... BFN! BOOO! I quit this month!


----------



## lomelly

I was so close to testing but I distracted myself with a movie... lol


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> I was so close to testing but I distracted myself with a movie... lol

My dh made me take one bc hes sick of my craziness lololol!


----------



## lomelly

wow.. BFP this am.. but I'm so freaked out cause of lack of symptoms


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> wow.. BFP this am.. but I'm so freaked out cause of lack of symptoms

omg! I am sooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!

As for me... temps went super low today... af probably coming tonight... :dohh:


----------



## lomelly

Thanks, I'm very sorry to hear af got you this month :( you doing opks at all??


----------



## lindblum

jrowenj said:


> As for me... temps went super low today... af probably coming tonight... :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## lindblum

lomelly said:


> wow.. BFP this am.. but I'm so freaked out cause of lack of symptoms

congrats, happy and healthy 9mnths xx


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Thanks, I'm very sorry to hear af got you this month :( you doing opks at all??

AF still isn't here yet... if she doesn't come tonight, I am going to go mad!!

I did OPK's and had a dark positive on cd 16 and a negative cd17... so I assume from my temp and opk that I ov'd on cd17 (15 days ago)


----------



## jrowenj

Guess who i had a lunch date with... :witch: !!!

Thank god... no more obsessing...

also, now i know after my mmc that I have a perfect 14 day LP and balanced hormones!

On to next month!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jrowenj said:


> Guess who i had a lunch date with... :witch: !!!
> 
> Thank god... no more obsessing...
> 
> also, now i know after my mmc that I have a perfect 14 day LP and balanced hormones!
> 
> On to next month!!

At least there is a bright spot! Good Luck next month!


----------



## lindblum

oh no.. good luck next month x


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, ladies! I am feeling very positive and thankful! although if next month i don't get pregnant, ask me if i am still feeling positive and thankful HAHAHA!!!


----------



## lomelly

Haha, well hopefully next month is it! It took me till January to get a normal cycle back.. And that was with the help of birth control for a month!


----------



## jrowenj

lomelly said:


> Haha, well hopefully next month is it! It took me till January to get a normal cycle back.. And that was with the help of birth control for a month!

well, now that my cycle is back to normal I feel like I should have a good chance of a h&h pregnancy soon!


----------



## lomelly

Yup, but I understand if you're impatient, I'm so impatient too... :haha:


----------

